# Tweeters on Ebay



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

I do not know all that much about tweeters, but I bought 10 Onkyo REV 01 tweeters for $8,95 including priority mail shipping. There seems to be a lot of them available. They seem hefty for their size (about a inch in diameter). I am making some class horns for them out of the tops of gallon jugs. We shall see if the sound is good or not.

Just thought someone might want to know about these.

Ron


----------



## M1A1 (Sep 8, 2009)

200 Onkyo Tweeters for $10 (Limit 2 cases per Customer)


----------

